# 使...縱然...仍



## Skatinginbc

暗夜倾舞《野性难驯小贼妃》那一袭青衣、青甲，以及座下那匹世间罕有的青色毛发的战马, 使他纵然在千军万马中仍如鹤立鸡群般醒目。
暗夜倾舞 （笔名）, 性别：女; 出生地: 北京; 现居: 北京.

That sentence is structurally parallel to 優秀特殊的设计, 使這种支架縱然在有限的空间下仍具安装便利的優點.  I was told that "no mainland native speaker today will ever express it this way" and "using 纵然 in the middle of the sentence...sounds like you have installed one complete sentence into another one in an  unreasonable way".

I understand that 纵然 might be considered "old-fashioned" and therefore restricted to formal writing of a certain genre, but I don't understand why 縱然...仍 in the middle of a sentence is considered "unreasonable".  Could you please shed some light on it?


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

I cannot agree on the opinion that blabla is unreasonable. I feel comfortable while reading 使他纵然……醒目.

Btw do you often read such online novels as 野性难驯小贼妃？


----------



## Skatinginbc

Nay, I rarely read online novels.  The only reason I quoted the sentence is that the author was supposedly born in Beijing and is living in Beijing.  I cited 梁實秋's works in another thread and was rejected for its being "民国文学".  I'm just curious if 纵然 in the middle of a sentence would indeed be considered strange in Mainland Mandarin.


----------



## fyl

I also think the use of 纵然 is fine. It should be a common word in all kinds of writings, though in daily conversations it sounds a bit 文艺 to me.


----------



## SuperXW

I tend to agree to the opposite opinion. I don't feel the sentence is natural or easy to understand to today's Mainlanders.
1. “縱然”現在是個帶有情緒化的連詞，聽起來好像後面的情況不應發生。這不適合描述客觀情況。
2. 去掉這個詞，對句意基本沒影響。“使……縱然……仍……”連用反而不便理解。


----------



## Skatinginbc

I agree with you, SuperXW, that 縱然 typically goes with an unfavorable condition.  千军万马 is not negative, whereas 有限空间 is (the phrase 有限 already implies an adverse condition).

使他在千军万马中仍如鹤立鸡群般醒目 vs. 使他纵然在千军万马中仍如鹤立鸡群般醒目 ==> They do not mean exactly the same to me.  The former implies an actual condition (他確實在千军万马中), while the latter implies a hypothetical one (就算在千军万马中).

特殊的设计使這支架在有限空间下仍具安装便利的優點 vs. 特殊的设计使這支架縱然在有限空间下仍具安装便利的優點. ==> The latter implies that 有限空间 is undesirable or even unexpected, but the mounting is desinged to fit in any space, even in a tight space.  The former, however, implies that 有限空间 is expected and the mounting is designed specifically for a tight space.


----------



## SuperXW

I agree 使他纵然在千军万马中仍如鹤立鸡群般醒目 is a good expression. 這句話帶有主觀情緒也是應該的。
For 特殊的设计使這支架縱然在有限空间下仍具安装便利的優點, I prefer to say 即使在有限空間下，特殊的設計仍能使這支架具有安裝便利的優點。

如果我們在一句中同時包括以下關聯詞結構[...A...][B...C...]，我建議以[B...C...]為主結構，把A插進去。


----------



## Skatinginbc

應該不單純是"聯詞結構順序"的問題, 因為我的句子結構和那北京作者的句子結構是完全相同的.
Compare:
A: 那一袭青衣、青甲，以及座下那匹世间罕有的青色毛发的战马, 使他纵然在千军万马中仍如鹤立鸡群般醒目
B: 特殊的设计使這种支架縱然在有限空间下仍具安装便利的優點
如果 A 沒有問題, 為什麼 B 會有問題? 

主觀情緒:
C: 夜光职能的大型阿拉伯数字显露, 使它纵然在深海里也能具有最佳的明白度与可读性 (http://www.xkjyw.com/html/真人赌博网站/643.html)
"在深海里" 能符合 "主觀情緒" 的要求嗎?
D:超强保湿的植物花精油，使肉皮儿纵然在干燥的春季也能够莹润无比 (http://www.lady1993.com/xunyicaojingyoudezuoyong/2014/1207/92.html)
如果 "在干燥的春季" 能符合 "主觀情緒" 的要求, 為什麼 "在有限的空间" 就不可以?


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

用英语说不了，换汉语……

纵然=纵使=即使

以下百度:
在表意作用上，“即使”句都表示让步关系。表示让步关系句子的特点是故意从相反的方向借A事来强调C事不受A事的影响。同时，有了A条件但产生的结果却不是因A条件应产生出的B结果（而是C结果），因此表示让步关系的句子的偏句和正句之间也存在着转折关系。 “即使”句跟其他的表示让步关系的句子（如“虽然”句、“尽管”句）之间的不同之处，主要在于让步条件常是尚未实现的、假设的，因此我们不妨暂且称这种句子为让步假设句。
根据黄伯荣和廖序东在《现代汉语》（高等教育出版社，1997年）里所分的假设复句的种类[1]，“即使”句的假设关系属于相背假设一类。“在相背假设复句里偏句、正句语意是相背的，假设和结果不一致。偏句先退一步说，把假设当作事实承认下来，正句则说出不因假设实现而改变的结论”[2]，具有强调正句结果的作用。
引文结束。

让步假设，是假设了一个情况。和主观情绪无关的。


----------



## SuperXW

无论是让步，还是假设，都可以带有主观情绪，我甚至会说“强调”、“让步”本身就是情绪。如果是机器人客观描述一个事实，那还有什么好“强调”、“让步”的？不带情绪的假设用“如果”就好了。
是情绪就可能有强弱之分。“即使”较多见于正式语风（商业、法律、政府、教学、说明文书中），适合描述事物的条件；“纵然”多见于文学作品，适合描述人为造成的情况，很多人会感觉语气比“即使”强烈。
这种区别只是一种习惯、一个概率，是很小的区别，并不是说绝对不能使用，更不是说哪种算错。
正是对这种细微差别的感悟，造成了我们语风的差别，这也往往是文学作品的价值所在。你若错把某作者的“即使”打成“纵然”，你说两词相同没有关系，但相信很多作者不愿意。


----------



## Skatinginbc

這种支架看起來挺佔空間的, 但其特殊设计 (e.g., 可伸縮), 使它 "縱然在有限的空间下, 仍具安装便利的優點". ==> 我就是不明白, 為何用 "縱然" 來特別强调 "a fact contrary to expectation" 會有問題?


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 這种支架看起來挺佔空間的, 但因其特殊设计 (e.g., 可伸縮), 使它 "縱然在有限的空间下, 仍具安装便利的優點". ==> 我就是不明白, 為何用 "縱然" 來特別强调 "a fact contrary to one's expectation" 會有問題?


有人（比如我）听不惯，是因为觉得“有限的空间”并非那种人为创造的、有针对性的、人所共愤的、难得一见的不利条件，“安装便利”也不像“世间罕有的战马”那样值得炫耀。这种程度的情绪还不至于“纵然”。
当然这始终只是个习惯，也可能台湾就不同。
网上也有人跟我感觉一样，比如这个：
http://zhidao.baidu.com/link?url=IU...VWkv1W2rMCtNlxvXhY9brWo8sA-qoxw4Y7mc-hoSjuqkK


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 当然这始终只是个习惯，也可能台湾就不同。


是地區差異還是個人習慣? 金煌裝飾集團(湖南省)的廣告就有這麼一句: 縱然空間面積不大, 也不顯雜亂瑣碎(http://www.jinhuang.com/branch/8-3106.html). "空間面積不大" 比"有限的空間” 更"人為創造的、有針對性的、人所共憤的、難得一見的" 嗎? "不顯雜亂瑣碎" 比 “安裝便利” 更值得炫耀嗎?

"縱然" 和 "即使" 在口氣上的確有強弱差別, 但還不至於必須符合極端"主觀情緒" 的要求吧? 這項要求是區域性還是個人偏好?

即使我死了, 也要吃你的肉喝你的血 ==> 夠極端了吧?  我就不覺得用 "即使" 有何不可的.
今晚縱然有霜, 也不会很大 (http://baike.baidu.com/view/959818.htm) ==> 夠平庸了吧? 我就不覺得用 "縱然" 有何不可的.


----------



## SuperXW

^可能有地区差异，也可能是个人习惯，很难统计，总之结果是形成了一定的整体习惯吧。

这里的第一个解释，我也比较认同。
http://www.jinhuang.com/branch/8-3106.html
这个网友说：纵然、即使、虽然，
第一个强调原因
第二个比较平衡
第三个强调结果

“縱然空間面積不大, 也不顯雜亂瑣碎”
广告软文使用“文学性的”、“夸张的”语气，不足为怪。说明书若这样写，对我来说就奇怪了。至少是比较“有个性”。
“今晚縱然有霜, 也不会很大。”
如果言外之意是“所以我们还是出去吧”，我不会奇怪，因为还是在说主观感受。
但天气预报要是这样说，我会觉得奇怪。
单看这句，没语境，我也觉得奇怪。

"即使我死了, 也要吃你的肉喝你的血。"
所谓习惯、偏好，就是30%的选A，70%的选B，这就是习惯、偏好了。还是那句，AB哪个都没错，没有不可。只是很多人感觉“纵然”语气更强烈，风格有分别，像这句我就会选“纵然”。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 哪个都没错，没有不可


所以, 我們討論的, 不是語法對錯的問題, 而是修辭偏好的問題. 如此說來, 我的句子應當是符合文法的, 修辭上有人有意見, 其實我也能理解.


SuperXW said:


> 纵然、即使、虽然，第一个强调原因, 第二个比较平衡, 第三个强调结果


"縱然" 確實強調一個 "狀況" ("condition" or what you called "原因", e.g., 空間有限) that may lead to an expectation (e.g., 空間有限 所以無法輕易安裝) contrary to the "result" 结果 (e.g., 仍能輕易安裝) .  The "condition" to be emphasized entails NEW information, while the "result" tends to be OLD information, easily presumed (e.g., 罕見战马 ==> 醒目), or something taken for granted (e.g., 安裝便利的要求, 不顯雜亂瑣碎的要求).  對我而言, 此與 "主觀情緒" 無關.  For example, 釣罷歸來不系船，江村月落正堪眠。縱然一夜風吹去，只在蘆花淺水邊。
釣罷歸來不系船 ==> 不必繫船, 沒人會偷.
縱然一夜風吹去 ==> 夜風吹 (new information)
只在蘆花淺水邊 ==> 沒人偷 (old Information) 船還在 (easily presumed).


SuperXW said:


> "即使我死了, 也要吃你的肉喝你的血。"...像这句我就会选“纵然”。


既然我們討論的是修辭偏好, 那麼我不會選"縱然", 而會選"就算".  "我死了, 也要吃你的肉喝你的血" 太口語化, 與書面語 "縱然" 風格不符.


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 既然我們討論的是修辭偏好, 那麼我不會選"縱然", 而會選"就算".  "我死了, 也要吃你的肉喝你的血" 太口語化, 與書面語 "縱然" 風格不符.


同意。


----------



## StargazerT3

Consider:

(i) 優秀特殊的设计, 使這种支架縱然在有限的空间下仍具安装便利的優點
(ii) 優秀特殊的设计, 使這种支架在有限的空间下仍具安装便利的優點

I prefer (i) over (ii). 纵然 could be omitted without inducing an ambiguity, then what is the reason to use it with 仍?
Were you trying to help a non-native speaker to understand the underlying logic? Do you really believe 纵然 is strictly-needed component of this sentence? Do you view (i) and (ii) as equivalent?

Here's my view:
First, if you were using 纵然...仍... for helping non-native speakers to recognize the inner logic of the sentence, I agree with your expression, but still maintain this expression is not a idiomatic expression.
Second, I do not believe that 纵然 is needed in the sentence.
Third,  both expression have identical meaning in a mainlander's perspective, but here is a critical difference: (i) is more redundant, thus it sounds weird. Native speakers of any language will inevitably avoid redundant expression for the sake of communicating efficiency. This is how languages evolve. Thus all expression that contain "avoidable redundancy"* are outlandish, and should be avoided.
* meaning no ambiguity will be caused by omitting a component, but the component was still presented.

This is what I want to express when I said "*your expression is not idiomatic.*"

Oh, fyi:
The writings of a native speaker is insufficient to prove the appropriateness legitimacy of an expression. For instance, some native speakers may err or choose to use rare-epression in their own writing. And I have to remind you that the online literatures are more vulnerable to this problem of "distortion."

Do not blame me for being picky. I have made a logically sound proof above, and I've underlined it for you.
I hope you could enjoy my explanation.
BTW, I will not reply to this topic anymore. I do not see how could this argument be meaningful.

What a waste of time.


----------



## Skatinginbc

StargazerT3 said:


> helping non-native speakers


That sentence was meant to elicit confirmation from a native speaker (see this thread).


StargazerT3 said:


> contain "avoidable redundancy"


Redundancy?  特別强调 ≠ 沒有强调. As already mentioned, 縱然 highlights a specific condition (狀況).  A single 仍 tends to emphasize the result (結果).  For instance,
他的病(old information)仍不見好轉(new information).
革命尚未成功 (a reminder as if known information), 同志仍須努力。==> 須努力 is the emphasis, not 革命尚未成功.
(雖然)結了婚, 他仍到處粘花惹草 ==> 到處粘花惹草 is the emphasis; 他結了婚 is a known fact.
縱然結了婚, 他仍想粘花惹草 ==> 結了婚 is the emphasis, 他花心 is a known fact.

他個性高傲, 上了海盜船, 仍不願低聲下氣 ==> 他上了賊船沒? 上了!
他個性高傲, 縱然上了海盜船, 仍不願低聲下氣 ==> 他上了賊船沒? 沒!

這種材料在極端溫度下(given condition 用極端溫度來測試各種不同材料)仍具黏彈性(New finding)
這種材料縱然在極端溫度下(NEW condition)仍具黏彈性(known fact 早知這種材料具黏彈性).


----------

